# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Healthy Living: Controlling what you dream - YNN, Your News Now

## Dream Guide Team

YNN, Your News Now*Healthy Living: Controlling what you dream**YNN, Your News Now*They are called *lucid* dreamers. "For some people the part of the mind that's more executive, it could be some of the frontal lobe, the planning is still able to put its two cents into the *dream* where others can't," Glovinksy said. *...***

----------

